# Chat Inalámbrico puerto Paralelo



## monorendon (Nov 27, 2005)

Hola, como van todos...

Me parece un muy buen foro este de aquí creado, felicito a aquellos que tuvieron la iniciativa..!!

Weno, ahora sí a lo mío, en la facultad me enviaron hacer un proyecto de fin de ciclo y he pensado hacer una comunicación entre dos computadores con tecnología IRDA, la cual se va haber aplicada a través de un chat entre los computadores, quisiera que me ayuden con un poquito de información acerca del puerto paralelo, como puedo convertir una lógica de 8 bits a una de 4 bits con la cual opera los pines de estado del puerto paralelo.

De antemano agradezco a las personas que colaboren en el proyecto...

Muchas gracias...


----------



## maunix (Nov 30, 2005)

monorendon dijo:
			
		

> Hola, como van todos...
> 
> Me parece un muy buen foro este de aquí creado, felicito a aquellos que tuvieron la iniciativa..!!
> 
> ...





Mmm, lo de la lógica de 8 bits a 4 bits, es simple... en 2 etapas!  

Utilizando además señalización de handshake, alguna vez lo hice pero ya ni me acuerdo donde lo tengo tirado al proyecto, fue para DOS en Turbo Pascal así que imaginate si hace años que no lo toco.

No has pensado utilizar mejor un puerto serie? 

En cuanto a la frase sobre comentar el código, me causó risa, estoy muy en desacuerdo pero lo tomé con humor...


----------



## monorendon (Dic 1, 2005)

Si lo hé pensado pero no lo sé! no es muy complicado el puerto serie? además que el programa lo voy hacer en java.

Para eso mismo es la frase!! je je...

Weno, alguien sabe utilizar el integrado 555? comp puedo hacer para que mande un tren de pulsos y cuales son las conexiones de cada pin...

También necesito saber lo mismo del integrado 74HC151...

Necesito saber cual es el número del integrado de un flip flop JK de la familia TTL... Gracias..


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 1, 2005)

Hola monorendon:

Te recomiendo este tutorial de 555, para mí uno de los mejores (pero en inglés):
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/555/555.html

y aquí hay uno pequeño en español: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Con respecto al multiplexer lo mejor es leerse la datasheet, pero fíjate en esta nota de aplicación de microchip que te explica como usar el puerto serial y que incluye ese mux en sus circuitos propuestos, que creo que sería mejor para lo que quieres hacer:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00547c.pdf

Un integrado TTL que contiene un dual de Flip/Flop JK es el SN 74107:

http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/sn74107.html

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## maunix (Dic 3, 2005)

monorendon dijo:
			
		

> Si lo hé pensado pero no lo sé! no es muy complicado el puerto serie? además que el programa lo voy hacer en java.
> 
> Para eso mismo es la frase!! je je...
> 
> ...




Me cuesta seguirte o falta información.  Como fue que pasamos del multiplexado de señales analógicas al 555 ? 

El puerto serie complicado? para nada, es más simple que el paralelo y es más estandar que los puertos paralelo.  Los puertos paralelo pueden diferir de PC a PC en que sean SPP , ECP, EPP, etc!  Y eso te digo, depende como sea tu software puede cambiar 'mucho' la perfomance e incluso el funcionamiento.


----------



## monorendon (Dic 9, 2005)

Hola comunidad electrónica, continuando con mi gran hazaña... je je... necesito hacer una especie de control remoto que me permita enviar las señales de multiplexador a través de un haz de luz infrarroja... alguien me podría ayudar con el circuito de un control remoto...? muy proximamente les pondré más o menos el diseño del circuito, el control de encendido y apagado automático y manual, el emisor de datos y el receptor de datos... nuevamente gracias por su colaboración.


----------

